# Общий раздел > Форум свободного общения > Игры и Конкурсы >  Фанты

## Akasey

*Хочется сделать людям приятное! Обрадовать как-то или чем-то... Исполнить желание...Хотя бы маленькое...
Смысл: Тот, кто заходит следующим - исполняет желание предыдущего. 
Только придумывайте желания исполнимые. И думайте о хорошем!!! 

Кто приходит первым, задумывает желание!*

----------


## Irina

Хочу анекдот

----------


## Alex

*Анекдот
Сидят значит три мужика в лодке, рыбачат.
Ночь, светать начинает. Один говорит:
- Солнышко всходит!
Второй:
- Да давно такого красивого восхода не видел!
Третий двумя пинками выкидывает первых двух из лодки.
Мужики выныривают:
- За что!?!
- Первого за оффтоп, второго за флуд.
- Да ты что охренел совсем???!
Мужик достает весло и хрусь обоих по голове:
- А за оскорбление бан!!!*

----------


## Irina

Принимается! И спасибо

_Ирина добавил 19.12.2009 в 00:28_
Хочу обоину с рождественским ангелом

----------


## Akasey

есть такой [Скрытая ссылка. Необходима регистрация. ]

такой [Скрытая ссылка. Необходима регистрация. ]

и такой [Скрытая ссылка. Необходима регистрация. ] (хотя этот не совсем рождественский), тебе какой???

Хочу дождь...

----------


## Jemal

[Скрытая ссылка. Необходима регистрация. ]

Хочу хомячка)

----------


## Asteriks

*Хочу песню "Неприметная красота"*

----------


## Akasey

[Скрытая ссылка. Необходима регистрация. ]

хочу зайца

----------


## Asteriks

*Выбирай любого! 
Хочу чего-нибудь такого приятного, весёлого и нежного. Сама не знаю, что это.*

----------


## Alex

*Есть такой*  *и такой*

----------


## HARON

> Хочу чего-нибудь такого приятного, весёлого и нежного. Сама не знаю, что это.


Это котэ!


[Скрытая ссылка. Необходима регистрация. ]

Хочу гибемота!

----------


## Jemal

> Хочу гибемота!


Получи!
[Скрытая ссылка. Необходима регистрация. ]


Хочу адреналина)

----------


## Asteriks

Al _59 хотел Старинные часы Пугачёвой. Получи!

http://freespace.by/download/9168f8a230

Джемал просил адреналина, я нашла.



*Хочу снегурочку.*

----------


## Irina

*Asteriks*, 
[Скрытая ссылка. Необходима регистрация. ]

*Хочу лето*

----------


## Akasey

Хочеш лето? получи!!!
[Скрытая ссылка. Необходима регистрация. ]

[Скрытая ссылка. Необходима регистрация. ]

[Скрытая ссылка. Необходима регистрация. ]

как то подумал, что даже без одной из этих картинок, лето будет не полным...

Хочу грусти.

----------


## Irina

*Akasey*, [Скрытая ссылка. Необходима регистрация. ]
*Хочу лису*

----------


## Akasey

[Скрытая ссылка. Необходима регистрация. ]

ночь

----------


## Asteriks

От Акасея мне ничего не надо.

Хочу *облако.*

----------


## Akasey

а для плохого, вот тебе тучка (это чтоб плакала только на том маленьком острове)
[Скрытая ссылка. Необходима регистрация. ]

Хочу *Хмухмумрика*

*Пы.Сы.* это не Я

----------


## Irina

Акасей, такой подойдет?
[Скрытая ссылка. Необходима регистрация. ]

*Хочу бриллиант*

----------


## Akasey

вот спасибо, так спасибо!!!

лучшие друзья у девушек, это бриллианты...
[Скрытая ссылка. Необходима регистрация. ]
[Скрытая ссылка. Необходима регистрация. ]

два хватит??

хочу слона!

----------


## Irina

В наличии только такой оказался
[Скрытая ссылка. Необходима регистрация. ]

Хочу конфет

Конфет хочу [Скрытая ссылка. Необходима регистрация. ]

----------


## Akasey

сладкое любиш?
[Скрытая ссылка. Необходима регистрация. ] 
и 
[Скрытая ссылка. Необходима регистрация. ]
(это чтоб не получилось что каких-то не любиш)

Хочу мелодию.

----------


## Irina

*Akasey*,  вот тебе мелодия [Скрытая ссылка. Необходима регистрация. ]

*Хочу тему красивую для WINDOWS 7*

----------


## Akasey

лови: 
[Скрытая ссылка. Необходима регистрация. ]

хочу курнуть что-нить

----------


## Irina

*Akasey*,  лови 

[Скрытая ссылка. Необходима регистрация. ]

*Хочу новую авку*

----------


## ПаранойА

Воть



Хочу грозу!

----------


## Jemal

*ПаранойА*, 
[Скрытая ссылка. Необходима регистрация. ]

Хочу бегать)

----------


## Irina

[Скрытая ссылка. Необходима регистрация. ]

[Скрытая ссылка. Необходима регистрация. ]

----------


## Jemal

[Скрытая ссылка. Необходима регистрация. ]

----------


## Irina

[Скрытая ссылка. Необходима регистрация. ]

*Jemal*,  лови))

Хочу счастье

----------


## ПаранойА

*Jemal*, 
Вперед!
Хочу iphone

----------


## Jemal

*ПаранойА*, 

[Скрытая ссылка. Необходима регистрация. ]

----------


## Jemal

*Irina*, 

[Скрытая ссылка. Необходима регистрация. ]

Хочу самолет.

----------


## ПаранойА

*Jemal*, 
хочу тапочки.

----------


## Jemal

*ПаранойА*, 

[Скрытая ссылка. Необходима регистрация. ]

----------


## Irina

*ПаранойА*,  держи 

[Скрытая ссылка. Необходима регистрация. ]

----------


## JAHolper

> Хочу счастье


Ну всё, ты счастлива. =)

Хочу чтоб машина стала чистой.

----------


## Akasey

*JAHolper*,   налей воды и помой 

хочу бентли...

----------


## JAHolper

*Akasey*,  заработай и купи 

Хочу узнать как придать свежей капусте вкус квашеной. =)

----------


## Mouse

Купи приправу "Е" со вкусам квашеной капусты, идентичной натуральной)))

Хочу знать, когда лучше не говорить, чего я хочу знать)))

----------


## Carlen

> Хочу знать, когда лучше не говорить, чего я хочу знать)))


Да вот сейчас как раз самое время )))

Хочется чего-то этакого, знать бы чего?

----------


## JAHolper

> Хочется чего-то этакого, знать бы чего?


Держи смайл - 

Хочу чтоб на форуме куча народу общалось. =)

----------


## Akasey

создай Фэйсбук  

хочу спать

----------


## JAHolper

> хочу спать


*Akasey*,  считай 

Хочу много энергии.

----------


## Sanych

Лови 
[Скрытая ссылка. Необходима регистрация. ]

А я хочу отпуск на Бора-Бора.

----------


## JAHolper

> А я хочу отпуск на Бора-Бора.


*Sanych,* неси босу и отчаливай)

Хочу много свежих идей.

----------

